# Lets See them Blob Top Beers



## ArmyDigger (Mar 4, 2021)

Hello everyone again, I'd be interested if some of you beer collectors or others could share your top blob tops. Blob tops are some of my favorite bottles especialy the amber and aquas i have a few in my collection if anyone would like to see.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 4, 2021)

Sure, Lets see them, we had a post/thread in here called Lets see some Slug plates or something like that. That had a lot of Blob Top Beers in it I assume, or at least most of the ones I posted were. LEON.


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 4, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Sure, Lets see them, we had a post/thread in here called Lets see some Slug plates or something like that. That had a lot of Blob Top Beers in it I assume, or at least most of the ones I posted were. LEON.View attachment 220379


sorry if I copied another thread title kinda I had no intention. Nice aqua blobs where from michigan are these from all I can make out is the last 4 letters cooa. Thanks for sharing mate!


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 4, 2021)

OSCODA, Small obscure town that Mostly burned down in the great 1911 Fire. Very Rare Bottle, I only know of 1 other guy that has one. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 4, 2021)

Here's a Link to the other Post.

(112) Lets see some slug plates | Antique Bottles, Glass, Jars Online Community (antique-bottles.net)


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 4, 2021)

3 to share.  Enjoy.

BOCA BEER
Boca, CA​J. A. LOMAX
SUPERIOR BOTTLED LAGER BEER
Chicago, IL​MARSHFIELD BREWING CO.
Marshfield, WI​


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 5, 2021)

Uncommon blobtop Twitchell and G.S. Twitchell from Philadelphia not tophats.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 5, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> 3 to share.  Enjoy.
> 
> BOCA BEER
> Boca, CA​J. A. LOMAX
> ...


i love that chicago beer and the mug base marshfield


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 5, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Uncommon blobtop Twitchell and G.S. Twitchell from Philadelphia not tophats.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


nice bottles mate I like the big T embossed on them


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 5, 2021)

ArmyDigger said:


> nice bottles mate I like the big T embossed on them


Open letters are always a thrill. The fancier the better. Great thread even if not original! I remember doing one just like this a while ago. You know great minds and all. Thanks for the compliments. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 5, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Open letters are always a thrill. The fancier the better. Great thread even if not original! I remember doing one just like this a while ago. You know great minds and all. Thanks for the compliments.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


NP Im just interested in seeing some of peoples collections and seeing some cool things that I may never see anywhere else. Stuff I will probably never own. Monograms are always exciting to see


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 5, 2021)

ArmyDigger said:


> NP Im just interested in seeing some of peoples collections and seeing some cool things that I may never see anywhere else. Stuff I will probably never own. Monograms are always exciting to see


Fun to figure what letters are jumbled together. Hard to decipher more time than not. Now we need a monogram post. Great idea again!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 6, 2021)

Don't have many, but here's a John Ryan XX Philadelphia Porter, c. 1852.  A squatty, dumpy little fella.


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 8, 2021)

Here’s one of my favorites a Jacob wirth out of Boston mass I absolutely love the color on this what do y’all think


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 9, 2021)

ArmyDigger said:


> Here’s one of my favorites a Jacob wirth out of Boston mass I absolutely love the color on this what do y’all think


I love the color and large embossed not to be returned on the reverse. Karl Hutter base, i have a Boston, Mass blob with Karl Hutter on the base too. He owned a supply house that supplied brewing supplies and lots of bottles 1877-1913.
ROBBYBOBBY64.








						The history of Jacob Wirth Co. - The Boston Globe
					

Here’s how the historic beer hall — one of Boston’s oldest restaurants — got its start.




					www.bostonglobe.com


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 9, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I love the color and large embossed not to be returned on the reverse. Karl Hutter base, i have a Boston, Mass blob with Karl Hutter on the base too. He owned a supply house that supplied brewing supplies and lots of bottles 1877-1913.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> ...


I know right Jacob wirth ran a restaurant brewery from 1868 it was the second longest running restaurant in Boston until it closed in 2018


----------

